# Dubai- Abu dhabi and vice versa



## priyaalexander (Dec 22, 2011)

can any one suggest , how i could travel from ibn battutta mall to hamdan centre in abu dhabi by bus? i want the details on how i could travel back to ibn battuta also. my work timing is from 9-6. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I've heard there a bus from Ibn Battuta but no idea about the timings or cost. Maybe go to the bus station there and ask around. 

Once the bus gets to AD I expect it will stop at the main bus station which would be another bus rider or taxi as its about 3km from the hamdan centre.

How about seeing if you can share a lift with someone who already commutes?


----------



## priyaalexander (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks Jim... have heard abt car pooling but not sure how safe it is. I am new to this place. Do you know whether any private bus operates in this direction?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There is a bus that runs to and from Ibn Battuta metro station - you will probably be able to find more information on the RTA website.


----------

